# Dambusters vs Star Wars



## nuuumannn (May 4, 2013)

I saw this on another aviation forum.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NMfBKrdErY_


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 4, 2013)

That was pretty funny!


----------



## rochie (May 4, 2013)

love it


----------



## Matt308 (May 4, 2013)

Wow that was quite an awesome editing job!


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2013)

Great!


----------



## J dog (May 5, 2013)

love it!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Njaco (May 5, 2013)

R2D2 is my new hero!!!! Awesome!


----------



## rochie (May 6, 2013)

the same guy has also did this the other way round, starwars with dambusters sound !


----------



## A4K (Jun 19, 2013)

Grant, that was hilarious mate! Especially 'R2D2', and the look on 'Luke's face when Ben tells him to use the force...! 

(...and Mr.Spammer: please get a life, you'll feel better for it.)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 19, 2013)

Cool!


----------

